# Duck call made from WB wood



## JohnAtkins (Sep 28, 2015)

I bought a box of box elder almost 2 years ago on Wood Barter and this is the latest call that I have made. It is stabilized spalted boxed elder and garbon ebony. Thanks for looking.


http://i1209.Rule #2/albums/cc383/Predneck/DSC_0150_zps1amflapq.jpg

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Sep 28, 2015)

Purdy !


----------

